# schon wieder eine boilie frage



## AK74 (30. Dezember 2005)

Schon wieder eine Boilie frage.

Hallo zusammen


ich will mir meine Boilies selber herstellen hab viel über boilimachen gelesen

trotzdem hab ich ein paar fragen 
1. welche zutaten darf man mit einander mischen und welche nicht
2. welche menge 
3. was bewirkt und wie arbeitet eine oder andere zutat in boilie

also ich hab mir gedanken gemacht und ein grundmischung zusammengeschtelt

sojamehl (proteingehalt,fett und vitamin E)
weichweizengriss (kohlenhydrat lieferant)
reismehl (guter binder)
milchpulver (lest boilie arbeiten)
hanf oder knoblauch

und dazu kommt große teil fischmehl oder gemahlener frolik
wenn man süße boilies braucht, kommt meismehl und aromen ( kirsch, banane )

es geht mir darum ich will verstehen was ich zusammenmixe 

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## darth carper (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Die Suchfunktion ist da sehr vorteilhaft. Zum Thema Boiliemixe und Zutaten wurde dort eine Menge geschrieben.
Ansonsten wäre es hilfreich, wenn du die Bestandteile in deinen Boilies Prozentual benennst, dann kann man auch ein paar Tips geben.
Generell verwende ich übrigens lieber Hartweizengrieß, weil der noch besser bindet. Milchpulver (welches eigentlich?) sollte nicht zu hoch dosiert werden, weil es den Boilie schwammig macht.
Fischmehl verwende ich bis 30 - 35%, dann läßt sich der Mix noch gut verarbeiten.
Als Beispiel mal ein einfacher Mix auf den ich sehr gut gefangen habe:

35% Fischmehl (Rotbarschmehl),
30% Hartweizengrieß,
20% Soyamehl vollfett,
10% Big C Spray,
5% Eggalbumin.


----------



## AK74 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hallo
Danke für dein antwort
also bei suchfunktion (boilie) kommt 20 seiten raus, meisten hab ich gelesen
und boilierezepte hab ich mindestens 100
trotzdem weiss ich nicht warum z.B. in deinem mix 5% Eggalbumin drin ist
was soll das bringen

und ich kann die bestandteile nicht prozentual nennen weil ich es nicht weiss
und genau um das geht es mir ( frage 2 )


----------



## Manni1980 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hi AK74,

auf der Seite von Jürgen Meyer sind die einzelnen Zutaten sehr gut beschrieben.

www.mm-baits.de

Desweiteren kann ich dir den Bericht "Boilies Hausgemacht" von Jürgen Meyer und Dr. Robert Arlinghaus sehr empfehlen.

http://www.carp.de/berichte/1998/12/hausgemacht/index.shtml

Ich denke da wird dir fürs erste mal geholfen sein.

Und wenn du danach noch weitere Fragen hast nur raus damit!


----------



## darth carper (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Und wenn du schon bei m+m-baits auf der Seite bist, dann guck dir die Sachen mal genau an, weil sie nämlich von guter Qualität sind. Die Mixe, Zutaten und Flavour kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Christian D (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Kann ich nur bestätigen! Habe in der letzten Saison viel mit dem Betamix hantiert. Aber natürlich noch etwas verfeinert...|rolleyes hat sehr gut funktioniert. Fast jeder andere Knödel hätte aber wahrscheinlich ähnlich effektiv gefangen. Ist halt ne Glaubenssache.


----------



## AK74 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Guten morgen

Also die seite  m+m-baits kenne ich fast auswendig, die seite carp.de ist mir neu
 aber ich denke die ergänzen sich ganz gut
leider es werden nur wenige zutaten so ausführlich beschrieben

manni 1980
ich hab schon fiele deine berichte gelesen auch rezepte 
kanstu bitte eins rein schreiben und erklären warum du diese zutaten genommen hast

dart carp
also wenn ich richtig verstehe egg albumin in deinem mix sorgt für bindung
das tut bei mir reismehl (preis unterschied ca. 14 eur)


----------



## Manni1980 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hi Andrej,

so nun mal ein Rezept welches ich dieses Jahr gefischt habe:

10% MP21 (Milchpulver m. 21% Proteingehalt)
15% Weichweizengrieß
15% Reismehl
15% Maismehl
15% Birdfood
15% Thunfischmehl
15% Kabeljaumehl

Das MP21 gibt einen guten Geschmack und erhöht die Wasserlöslichkeit des Boilies, außerdem ist es Lieferant für Vitamine und Aminos.

Das Weichweizengrieß und das Reismehl wird als Binder und Kohlehydrahtlieferant verwendet, außerdem soll Reismehl die Verdaulichkeit des Boilies erhöhen und es macht den Boilie schwerer.

Das Maismehl ist eigentlich ein Lückenfüller, reduziert die Kosten des Boilies.

Das Birdfood sorgt für eine gröbere Struktur und somit wäscht sich der Boilie besser aus, es hat einen guten Eigengeruch und Geschmack und liefert wichtige Vitamine.

Das Fischmehl hat einen sehr intensiven Geruch und Geschmack, es beinhaltet attraktive Aminosäuren und hat einen hohen Proteingehalt. 

Der Mix lässt sich sehr gut verarbeiten und arbeitet gut im Wasser.

Für 1Kg Mix brauchst du ca. 10 Eier der Größe M.

Ich würde ihn mit Flavour und Sweetner fischen, ist aber eine Vertrauenssache.

Werde den Mix nächstes Jahr wieder fischen, aber ein bischen aufgepeppt.

Ich werde die Grieß-, Reimehl- und Maismehlanteile jeweils um 5% verringern und dafür 5% Acid Casein, 5% Lactalbumin und 5% Robin Red mit rein nehmen. Das ehröht den Kg Preis dann aber gleich von ca. 2,50€ auf 4€, aber ich eroffe mir dadurch das er noch attraktiver für die Karpfen wird.

Robin Red ist ein guter Attraktor und verleiht dem Boilie eine würzige Note. Das Acid Casein und das Lactalbumin kommt als zusätzlicher Lieferant für Proteine und Aminosäuren mit hinein.

Wenn du aber ein Gewässer mit gut Bestand und sehr geringem Angeldruck hast oder viel Füttern musst kannst du die Änderungen auch weglassen und den Mix in der ursprünglichen Form fischen.

Aber da ich mit dem Mix an Gewässern in Frankreich fischen möchte wo der Druck sehr hoch ist und große Futtermengen meist schlechtere Ergebnisse bringen möchte ich ihn ein bischen aufpeppen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.


----------



## Pilkman (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*



			
				Manni1980 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ich werde die Grieß-, Reimehl- und Maismehlanteile jeweils um 5% verringern und dafür 5% Acid Casein, 5% Lactalbumin und 5% Robin Red mit rein nehmen. ....



Moin Manni!

Erstmal: Wirklich schön und ausführlich erklärt! #6

Nochmal aber zu Deinem Änderungsplan des bestehenden Mixes, da ich für die nächste Saison mit den Bindern und Härtern in meinem Mix auch zugunsten der Löslichkeit heruntergehen möchte. Dann halten die Murmeln halt nicht so lange am Haar und müssen öfter gewechselt werden, aber das ist es mit wahrscheinlich wert.

Du möchtest also die Kohlehydratbinderanteile um insgesamt 15% reduzieren, dafür aber das stark härtende und bindende Lactalbumin mit 5% einsetzen. Ich frag mich, wie sich das auswirkt, außer dass es den Preis erhöht und mehr prozentualen Raum im Mix für attraktive Zutaten schafft. Will sagen, hebt sich der Effekt nicht vielleicht sogar auf? Hast Du dazu schon etwas herumexperimentiert? #h

Ich stehe nämlich vor der gleichen Frage: Reduzieren der Kohlehydratbinder auf ca. 30% zugunsten Fischmehl und Birdfood: Auf jeden Fall! Aber vielleicht doch wieder etwas (ca. 3%) Blutplasma für die Bindung und Härtung einsetzen? Oder tritt damit der o.a. Effekt ein und wieder einen ähnlich arbeitenden Boilie und man hat gar nicht soviel gewonnen?


----------



## AK74 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Danke danke danke

Genau das hab ich im board vermisst, wen ich eine frage über boiliemachen
Lese, würde ich dein bericht als erste vorschlagen
Eine frage noch
In deinem mix kann ich nicht fest stehlen welche geschmak haben deine kugeln
Dachte immer ein fischmix soll ca. 30% fischmehl haben damit es auch nach fisch
Schmeckt oder???


----------



## Pilkman (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*



			
				Manni1980 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 15% Thunfischmehl
> 15% Kabeljaumehl...



@ AK74

15% + 15% = 30%

Manni setzt zwei verschiedene Fischmehle ein. 

Ich persönlich mach es mir einfacher und setze meist nur das bei MM-Baits verfügbare Rotbarschmehl ein. Sortenreine Fischmehle gibt es eh nicht, ich achte nur auf die Niedrigtemperaturverarbeitung des Fischmehles.


----------



## AK74 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*


Danke pilkman

Wollte schon fragen was ist kabeljaumehl ( noch nie gehört )
Jetzt ist mir klar was das für mix ist


----------



## darth carper (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

@AK74

Das Eggalbumin sorgt nicht unbedingt für Bindung, sondern für die Härte im Köder. Reismehl härtet zwar auch, aber nicht so wie Eggalbumin. Reismehl macht den Boilie auch schwerer, ein Effekt den ich nicht unbedingt möchte.

@Pilkman

Ich ließe das Blutplasma weg, weil ich denke, daß es den Effekt wieder aufhebt. Gerade Blutplasma härtet den Köder doch sehr aus. Lieber etwas mehr Kohlehydrate verwenden, damit der Mix noch rollbar bleibt. Das wird die Auswaschung der Attraktoren sicher weniger beeinflußen als Eggalbumin oder Blutplasma. 
Ich nehme aber lieber harte Köder, die auch eine längere Zeit im Wasser bleiben können und Weißfischresistent sind. Den Nachteil der geringeren Auswaschung kann man durch "Panieren" mit Attraktoren oder dem nachträglichen Dippen kompensieren. Für wirkliche Kurzzeitköder verwende ich lieber Pellets.


----------



## Manni1980 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Erstmal wünsche ich allen ein schönes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr 2006!

@Andrej

Kabeljau ist eine Fischart, sie wird auch Dorsch gennant. Aber du kannst eigentlich alle Fischmehle nehmen, es sollten nur LT-Fischmehle sein und vorallem frisch müssen sie sein. Fischmehl baut schon nach 6-8 Wochen ziehmlich ab.

@Markus

Bei der Änderung geht es mir in erster Linie nicht um eine bessere Löslichkeit sondern um ein besseres Nährwertprofil. Mit der Löslichkeit war ich auch so schon zufrieden. Ich habe vorkurzem mal mit einem der Baitprofis von Carp-Fishing bzw. Phoenix telefoniert und mit ihm ein bischen über meinen Mix diskutiert, weil ich ihn einfach noch besser haben möchte. Er meinte dann, daß er in seinen Mix die er für sich selber rollt standartmäßig immer 5% Acid Casein und 5% Lactalbumin mit hinein nimmt und das es sich sehr positiv auf den Boilie auswirkt. Natürlich könnte man jetzt sagen er möchte halt was verkaufen, aber zum einen habe ich in die Leute sehr großes Vertrauen und zum zweiten sind diese Zutaten in guten Fertigmixen auch enthalten. Da ich an den drei Gewässern in Frankreich übers Jahr verteilt nicht mehr wie 10-15Kg Boilies benötige, ist der erhöhte Preis pro Kg Mix auch nicht so das Problem. Ich denke wenn ich hohe Kg Zaheln im Jahr davon rollen würde würde ich es mir auich nochmal überlegen ob diese Zutaten mit hinein kommen. Also ich werde im Februar den Mix abrollen kann dir dann gerne berichten wie er zu verarbeiten ist und wie er im wasser arbeitet. Und wenn es da nicht mehr so kalt ist folgen vielleicht auch die ersten Feldtests.

@Darth Carper

Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen das bei der verwendung von 15% Reismehl ein so gravierender Gewichtsunterschied bei des Boilies auftritt.


----------



## tobi_thegangster (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hi, 
M+M Baits ist nicht schlecht. Ich fische die Murmeln von imperial baits. Ist halt ne Vertrauensfrage, bei mir fangen sie jedenfalls fantastisch!
Sonst selberrollen, was man da alles anstellen kann ist ja schon oben beschrieben!


Gruß Tobi


----------



## darth carper (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

@Manni1980

Ich schon. Kommt halt auf die Zutaten an, die man stattdessen verwendet.


----------



## alex4 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Muss ich immer alles selber machen, oder kann ich auch einfach auf einen Fertigmix zurückgreifen??

Gruß Alex


----------



## Pilkman (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*



			
				alex4 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich immer alles selber machen, oder kann ich auch einfach auf einen Fertigmix zurückgreifen?? ...



Ist eine Vertrauens- und eine Geldsache. Wenn Du eh schon selbst abrollen willst, ist die Mixzusammenstellung doch auch kein großes Ding mehr. Und dann weisst Du, was drin ist und mußt keinen Personalkostenanteil des Baitanbieters übernehmen.


----------



## darth carper (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Die eigene Zusammenstellung des Mixes ist aber auch eine Mengenfrage. Will ich z.B. nur 5kg eines Mixes abrollen, dann brauche ich mir die einzelnen Zutaten nicht bestellen, weil ich sonst später viel zu viel über habe und dann eventuell teure Zutaten wegwerfe. Die Packungsgrößen sind ja meist 1kg, wenn ich aber nur 350g davon brauche, was mache ich dann mit dem Rest. Bis nächstes Jahr liegen lassen und dann riskieren, daß es überlagert oder ranzig geworden ist. Wohl besser nicht!
In solchen Fällen lohnt es sich dann schon einen Fertigmix zu kaufen, weil der dann trotz der Personalkosten günstiger ist.


----------



## Manni1980 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hi Alex,

ich denke um Vertrauen in selbstgerollte Boilies zu bekommen sind Fertigmixe sehr gut! Und dann kan man nach und nach auf eigene Mixe umsteigen. Wenn du einen guten Fertigmix hast, der bei dir sehr gut läuft kannst du ihn immer als Referenz für deinen eigenen Mix parallel fischen. Aber grundsätzlich denke ich das die Baitfirmen ja auch keine andere Mehle, wie die man selber bei ihnen bestellen kann, zur verfügung haben. Und bei einigen wird man ja auch gut beraten wenn man als Anfänger fragen zum eigenen Mix hat. Fang doch einfach mit einem einfachen Mix an und arbeite so lang daran bis er deinen Vorstellungen bezüglich Verarbeitung, Löslichkeit und Fängigkeit entspricht. Wichtig ist das man sich auf einen Mix konzentriert, weil es doch ganz schön Zeit kostet bis die Murmel so ist wie man sie haben will!


----------



## AK74 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hallo
Da hab ich noch eine frage
Haben eure selbstgerollte gleich beim ersten mal gefangen
Oder wahr mehrere versuchen nötig.


----------



## darth carper (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Ob man fängt oder nicht, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, so daß man das nicht nur am Boilie festmachen kann. Man kann einen guten Köder haben und man fängt beim ersten Fischen nichts, weil das Wetter oder die Stelle nicht paßt.
Der Köder kann beim ersten Mal fangen, die Qualität zeigt sich aber erst nach einem längeren Zeitraum.


----------



## AK74 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Guten morgen

darth carper
Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass jemand seine kugeln an einer 
Unbekannte stehle ausprobiert, ich würde dorthin gehen wo ich schon 
Selber gefangen hab.

Im februar ist es soweit da will ich meine erste boilies machen 
Will ganz einfach anfangen

Rotbarschmehl       30%
Sojamehl                 20%
Weichweizengriß    15%
Reismehl                 15%
Big  C Spray            10% 
Hanf                         10%

Protaingechalt  ca. 32,3   Fett  ca.  8,35   Kosten  ca.  2,25  (ohne hanf )

Eine frage noch 
Wenn man zufiel eiern gibt mit was soll man ausgleichen (weizengriß oder)?


----------



## Pilkman (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*



			
				AK74 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wenn man zufiel eiern gibt mit was soll man ausgleichen (weizengriß oder)?



Kleine Empfehlung: Anders an die Sache herangehen. #h

Will sagen, dass Du dir den Trockenmix komplett zusammenstellen solltest und dann erst einen Teil davon verarbeitest. Wenn man die Saugfähigkeit des Mixes und die Verarbeitbarkeit noch nicht kennt, würde ich die Eier erst in kleineren Mengen und Schritten zugeben und zwischendurch immer wieder durchkneten und mischen. Ist der Teig trotz aller Vorsicht zu nass geworden, kannst Du immer noch Trockenmix hinzufügen.


----------



## darth carper (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Trotzdem muß man auch einer guten Stelle nicht immer was fangen. Eine Fanggarantie gibt es nicht. Das muß dann aber nicht gleich an den Boilies liegen.

Ich würde übrigens lieber Hartweizen- anstatt Weichweizengrieß verwenden. 

Zum Eierproblem:

Wenn der Teig zu feucht ist, dann gibt man einfach noch etwas von dem Mix hinzu. Ist er zu trocken, dann kann man ihn mit Wasser oder Ei wieder rollbar machen.


----------



## alex4 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*



			
				Manni1980 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Fang doch einfach mit einem einfachen Mix an und arbeite so lang daran bis er deinen Vorstellungen bezüglich Verarbeitung, Löslichkeit und Fängigkeit entspricht. Wichtig ist das man sich auf einen Mix konzentriert, weil es doch ganz schön Zeit kostet bis die Murmel so ist wie man sie haben will!


 
Hi Manni! Was meinst du mit Verarbeitung|kopfkrat ? Und wie bekomme ich raus wie schnell sich der Boilie auflöst? Einfach zu Hause testen? Dann habe ich ja aber z.B. nicht den Schlamm in dem er verschwunden ist|kopfkrat?! 
Und woher weiß ich überhaupt wie ich meinen Boilie haben will? Ist klar, rund und nicht so pappig, aber was noch|kopfkrat |kopfkrat ?
Dankeschön schonmal!!!!!!!:m 

MfG Alex|wavey:


----------



## Manni1980 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hi Alex,

mit Verabeitung meine ich wie gut sich damit Boilies herstellen lassen, nicht jeder Mix lässt sich gleich gut rollen. Wenn der Teig zu zäh ist kannst du schlecht Würste mit den Baitgunherstellen und wenn er zu weich ist lässt er sich schlecht rollen oder auch zu klebrig ist auch schlecht. Das meine ich mit Verarbeitung.

Die Löslichkeit kannst du testen indem du den Boilie in ein Wasserglas gibst, du merkst ja dann ob der Boilie was abgibt wenn sich das Wasser eintrübt und den Geruch des Boilies annimmt.

Wenn er fängt und das über einen langen Zeitraum, dann ist er so wie man ihn haben will! :q Mehr kann ich dir da auch nicht sagen, den perfekten Boilie für alle Situaionen gibt es nicht. Du musst heraus finden was den Fischen in deinem Gewässer schmeckt. Ob da der Proteingehalt oder wie Gesund der Boilie ist wichtig ist bezweifel ich, es geht alleine um den Geschmack. Wir ernähren uns ja auch von dem was uns schmeckt. Die Boilies sind ja nicht die Hauptnahrungsquelle der Fische, von dem her sollten die Boilies so eine Art "Leckerlie" sein.


----------



## Lupus (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hallo zusammen,|wavey: 
ich hätte als blutiger Anfänger zu dem Thema auch noch mal einige Fragen.
1.	Kommen in jeden Mix auf ein Kilo Trockenmasse ca. 10 Eier?
2.	Wie lange müssen die Boilies ca. trocknen?
3.	Wie lange sind die Boilies ohne Konservierer haltbar und wie bewahre ich sie am besten auf?
4.	Ich habe auf der von euch angegebenen Seite folgendes Rezept gefunden brauche eich keine flüssigen Bestandteile bzw. welche brauche ich in welcher Menge? 

25% Sojamehl vollfett	
30% Grieß		
30% Birdfood *		
10% Big "C" Spray		
5% Egg Albumin		

Ich hoffe ich überfordere ich damit nicht , würde mich wirklich interessieren!
#t #t #t


----------



## darth carper (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

zu 1: nein

zu 2: bis sie oben schwimmen

zu 3: das ist verschieden, je nachdem wie lange sie getrocknet sind und wie sie aufbewahrt werden, manche sind nach zwei Tagen schon schimmelig; am Besten einfrieren oder mit salz oder Zucker konservieren

zu 4: ich schätze 11 - 12 Eier auf ein Kilo, dazu ein - zwei Eßlöffel eines Öles, Flavour und Sweetner nach Wunsch bzw. vom Hersteller empfohlener Dosierung


----------



## AK74 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hallo
Da ist mir noch eine frage eingefallen
Bevor Teig in die spritze kommt muss man die einölen

Darth carper
zu 2: bis sie oben schwimmen???


----------



## darth carper (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Nein muß man nicht.

Ja, bis sie oben schwimmen. Die ungekochten Boilies gehen zunächst unter. Wenn sie dann fertig gekocht sind, treiben sie auf. Nach dem Trocknen sinken sie dann aber wieder.


----------



## AK74 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Darth carper
Wenn man die boilis ins kochende wasser gibt werden die ersten nach ein paar 
Minuten oben schwimmen das heißt die sind fertig aber die die noch unten 
sind  nicht oder???


----------



## darth carper (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

So ist es.
Normalerweise dauert das so um die zwei Minuten. Das hängt aber auch von der Größe der Köder ab.
Man sollte sie aber nicht zu lang kochen, weil sonst die Inhaltsstoffe verkochen.


----------



## AK74 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hallo 

In welche größe macht ihr eure kugeln
Ich denke 21cm ist ok. Oder darf größer/kleiner sein???


----------



## Christian D (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

21er sind absolut in Ordnung, aber selbst diese werden ohne Probleme von Brassen genommen.

Im kalten Wasser darfs ruhig kleiner sein, so um die 14 mm oder noch kleiner.


----------



## Lupus (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Nochmal zum Thema trocknen und lagern;+ 
Könnt ihr eine ungefähre Zeitspanne sagen iwe lange die Jungs brauchen bis sie trocken sind bzw. wie lange sie dann haltbar sind??? Kann ich z.B. Boilies im April herstellen und im Mai und Juni damit noch fischen wenn ich sie nicht eingefroren habe????#c #c 

Danke
Lupus


----------



## carper_83 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## darth carper (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Wenn du es schaffst.daß die Boilies nicht schimmeln,kannst du sie solange benutzen,


----------



## Christian D (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Du kannst sie auch in Salz lagern! Das macht die Kugeln zwar sehr hart und ztocken, aber bei einem guten Mix nicht brüchig.

Hat bei mir bisher immer vorzüglich funktioniert.
Einfrieren ist jedoch die bessere Möglichkeit!


----------



## Lupus (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Danke das waren wirklich nützliche Informationen!:m 
Aber wie immer hab ich noch eine Frage!! 
Wo bekommt ihr eure Fischmehle her? Hab sowas noch nie beim Händler gesehen!!!! 8Hab aber auch noch nie darauf geachtet!!!!!
Ich hab gesehen das man die bei M+M kaufen kann aber gibt es noch andere Bezugsquellen? Gerlinger hat sowas nicht!

Lupus


----------



## alex4 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Die gibts auf jeden Fall da: www.carp-hunter-shop.de Da hab ich auch meinen Teig her, hab ihn aber direkt im Laden gekauft  .
Ansonsten würde ich es mal bei ebay probieren oder mal bei google suchen.
Gruß Alex


----------



## AK74 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hallo
Hat schon jemand versucht die boilies im backoffen zutrocknen 
(eine stunde bei 200° C) an statt es 1-2 tage an der Luft trocknen
Zulassen.


----------



## Pilkman (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*



			
				Lupus schrieb:
			
		

> ... wo bekommt ihr eure Fischmehle her? Hab sowas noch nie beim Händler gesehen!!!! ... Gerlinger hat sowas nicht! ...



Nee, bei Gerlinger wirst Du sowas nicht bekommen... der führt nämlich keine Einzelzutaten. Nur die fertigen Produkte von den jeweiligen Herstellern.

Fisch- und Tiermehle sind nach den Geschichten mit BSE und Co. auch nicht mehr bei den meisten Tierfutterhändlern verfügbar, Du mußt also schon den speziellen Weg wählen und auf die Baitanbieter ausweichen.

www.mm-baits.de
www.carp-fishing.de
www.blacklabelbaits.de
www.carpfishing.de
www.clemens-angelshop.de
www.succesfull-baits.de

usw. usw. usw.


----------



## Lupus (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

verstehe,
bin ja mal gespannt wie einfach oder schwierig das wird die Dinger selber zu bauen...
Bin froh wenn dieser Schweiß Wintzer endlich vorbei ist und ich wieder ans Wasser "kann" mein neues Tackle ausprobieren:m :m :m :m 
|wavey:


----------



## AK74 (1. März 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Servus
Hab heute zum ersten Mal boilies gerollt
Hat aber lange gedauert das ganze (außer silikonspritze keine hilfsmittel)
Es wahr ein einfache mix: frolic50% weizenmehl20% meismehl20% knoblauch10%

Jetzt die frage
Beim kochen (ca.2,3min.) sind die kugeln nicht nach oben gestiegen???
Ist das schlimm.


----------



## Winne (2. März 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*



			
				Lupus schrieb:
			
		

> Danke das waren wirklich nützliche Informationen!:m
> Aber wie immer hab ich noch eine Frage!!
> Wo bekommt ihr eure Fischmehle her? Hab sowas noch nie beim Händler gesehen!!!! 8Hab aber auch noch nie darauf geachtet!!!!!
> Ich hab gesehen das man die bei M+M kaufen kann aber gibt es noch andere Bezugsquellen? Gerlinger hat sowas nicht!
> ...


 
Hallo Lupus,
Gerlinger hat das auch. 
Mußt mal per eMail nachfragen, dann bekommste in Listform alles was du zum rollen brauchst.  Allerdings bislang nur einmal jährlich in Form einer Sammelbestellung.
Im Katalog 2006 ist aber auch schon einiges an Karpfenprogramm dazugekommen.
Gruß Winne


----------



## DonCamile (2. März 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, bei Gerlinger wirst Du sowas nicht bekommen... der führt nämlich keine Einzelzutaten. Nur die fertigen Produkte von den jeweiligen Herstellern.
> 
> Fisch- und Tiermehle sind nach den Geschichten mit BSE und Co. auch nicht mehr bei den meisten Tierfutterhändlern verfügbar, Du mußt also schon den speziellen Weg wählen und auf die Baitanbieter ausweichen.
> 
> ...


 
Richtige Seite:
http://www.successful-baits.de/


----------



## Christian D (2. März 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*



> Hallo
> Hat schon jemand versucht die boilies im backoffen zutrocknen
> (eine stunde bei 200° C) an statt es 1-2 tage an der Luft trocknen
> Zulassen.


 
Ja, je nach Mix kannst du so tolle PopUps kreieren....also nicht machen! Es sei denn, du willst Enten füttern.


----------



## AK74 (2. März 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Servus
Wen die boilis nach dem trocknen brüchig werden, woran kann es liegen?


----------



## Christian D (2. März 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Entweder zu wenig Bindung durch die Zutaten, oder aber der Lagerraum kann problematisch sein. Wo trocknest du die?
Habe mir gerade mal deinen Mix angesehen und ich kann dir nur empfehlen, Lactalbumin zuzufügen! Durch das Kochen verbinden sich die Eiweiße miteinander (koagulieren) und halten den Mix so zusammen. Dann gibts auch keine Risse....

Wenn die Boilies nach dieser Zeit noch nicht aufgestiegen sind könnte es daran liegen, dass du einfach zu viele Klicker auf einmal gekocht hast. Denn wenn das Wasser aufhört zu kochen, weil du zuviele Boilies auf einmal in den Topf getan hast, können sich Eiweiße auch nicht vernetzen. Das Wasser sollte im besten Fall ständig sprudeln. Vielleicht auchein Grund, warum du "Knickeier" produzierst?

Ich empfehle zum Kochen eine Friteuse (natürlich nur mit Wasser gefüllt).


----------



## AK74 (2. März 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*



Also getrocknet hab ich die in der koche auf einem handtuch
Der mix dient eigentlich mehr zur übung eigentlich wollte ich reismehl als binder nehmen
Aber als anfang dachte ich tut’s weizenmehl auch |rolleyes 
Gekocht hab ich die kugeln im topf mit sieb hab nur wenig boilies auf einmall genommen
Und wasser hat immer weiter gesprudelt


----------



## AK74 (5. März 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hallo
Kann mir jemand weiter helfen die boilies werden brüchig.


----------



## Christian D (5. März 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*



> Entweder zu wenig Bindung durch die Zutaten, oder aber der Lagerraum kann problematisch sein. Wo trocknest du die?
> Habe mir gerade mal deinen Mix angesehen und ich kann dir nur empfehlen, Lactalbumin zuzufügen! Durch das Kochen verbinden sich die Eiweiße miteinander (koagulieren) und halten den Mix so zusammen. Dann gibts auch keine Risse....


 
Hak da doch mal nach! Versuchs mit mehr Bindern! Vergiss die Sache mit dem Weizenmehl!

Kann dir nur empfehlen, dich mal bei *cipro.de* umzusehen, da ist Basiswissen, welches du dir vielleicht mal ansehen solltest! Sehr lehrreich, allerdings muss man willig sein, sich intensiv damit auseinanderzustezen.


----------



## AK74 (5. März 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Also willig bin ich schon
Hab mir ein andere mix zusammengestellt
Bei m+m baits habe ich gelesen dass reismehl guter biender ist, mal probieren
Übrigens wollte bei m+m gleich was bestellen hat aber nicht geklappt 
Hat jemand tel.nr. von denen


----------



## ShogunZ (6. März 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Guten Morgen!
Hier mal die Möglichkeiten, um mit M&M Kontakt aufzunehmen.
Telefon: 05493 992731
Telefax: 05493 992732
eMail: info@mm-baits.de

Gruß Tom


----------



## AK74 (6. März 2006)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

danke schogunz#h


----------



## AK74 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Servus

Nun habe ich meine erste versuche boilies herzustellen hinter mir
Hab etwas experementirt und zum folgendem ergebnis gekommen
Capelin----25
Griß--------30
Soja--------25
Big C------10
Weizenkleber—10
Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon??? Gefangen habe ich gut damit konnte aber nicht lange testen.
Und gleich noch ein paar fragen:
Wie kann man die stinker löslicher machen und 
Wie errechnet man Nährwert von boilies (es wahr doch schon in AB kann aber nicht finden)


----------



## Pilkman (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*



AK74 schrieb:


> ...
> Capelin----25
> Griß--------30
> Soja--------25
> ...



Hmm, 

ich würd Capelin auf mindestens 30%, eher 35% erhöhen. 40% dürften auch noch funktionieren.
Sojamehl (vollfett?) würde ich aufgrund des intensiven Eigengeschmacks nicht über 10% dosieren.
Big C Spray ist mit 10% gut ausreichend dosiert, gute und günstige Zutat. Mehr würde zwar die Löslichkeit erhöhen, kann den Mix aber schwammig machen.
Weizenkleber? Hab ich noch nicht verwendet, keine Erfahrungen daher.
Gut würde z.B. noch ein würziges Birdfood oder Robin Red passen - würziges Birdfood sagen wir mit 10%, Robin Red reicht mit 5%.
Die restlichen Binder kann man gut mit Hartweizengriess und Maismehl oder Maisgriess auffüllen, je nach Verwendung der restlichen Zutaten 15%/15% bzw. 20%/20%.

Zum Ausrechnen des Nährwertes: www.mixrechner.de - ist vernünftig angelegtes Geld. #6


----------



## AK74 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Servus
Auf pilkman ist verlas #6  danke
Welche nährwerte (ca.) sollte ein guter mix haben.;+


----------



## Pilkman (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*



AK74 schrieb:


> ... auf pilkman ist verlas #6  danke ...



Hi AK74,

ich mach mal ´nen konkreten Mix-Vorschlag - ist nur ´ne Empfehlung, mehr nicht. Andere machen garantiert andere Mixvorschläge...

35% Capelinmehl
15% Birdfood Spice
10% Big C Spray
10% Sojamehl vollfett
15% Hartweizengriess (Supermarkt)
15% Maismehl

Die Eckdaten von den fertigen Boilies wären:

Ca. 29% Protein / Ca. 29% Kohlehydrate / Ca. 9% Fett

Für meine persönliche Meinung ein ausgeglichener Mix, das Kilo dürfte unter 3 Euro liegen. #6

Wenn Du die Boilies etwas härter haben möchtest, kannst Du einen effektiven Binder wie z.B. Blutplasma oder Eggalbumin zusetzen. Bei Fischmixen nehme ich meist Blutplasma, 3% auf die Gesamtmenge reichen mir meist völlig, da ich keine Zementmurmeln brauche.


----------



## AK74 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hi markus 
Ich will keine harte boilies will dass die kugeln sich schneller auflösen


----------



## Pilkman (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Okay, dann kannst Du natürlich das Blutplasma weglassen und damit experimentieren, als ersten Schritt den Hartweizengriess gegen Weichweizengriess entweder anteilig oder vollständig zu ersetzen. Als zweiten Schritt kannst Du stufenweise mit den Kohlehydratbindern (Griess, Maismehl, Sojamehl vollfett) zurückgehen und z.B. noch an Zutaten wie Fischprotein denken.

Aber vorsicht: Immer nur kleine Mengen anmixen, es ist ein verdammt schmaler Grat zwischen der gewollten Löslichkeit und dem schnellen Auseinanderfallen auf der anderen Seite.
Ideal ist ein stabiles Trägergerüst mit attraktiven und löslichen Inhaltstoffen.


----------



## AK74 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Und wie sitt es mit gröberen zutaten z.B.sonnenblümenkerne?


----------



## Pilkman (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*



AK74 schrieb:


> Und wie sitt es mit gröberen zutaten z.B.sonnenblümenkerne?



KANN je nach Dosierung fies gegen den Baum gehen, zumal die recht fettig sind. Denn gerade wenn gröbere Zutaten verarbeitet werden, muss eine vernünftige Bindung vorhanden sein, sonst kann es sein, dass Deine Teigkugeln schon beim Pressen oder Rollen auseinander brechen.

Ich glaube aber mittlerweile, dass die groben Zutaten etwas überbewertet werden, denn mit der Löslichkeit hat das erstmal ja nichts zu tun. Grobe Bestandteile in der Außenhaut des Boilies vergrößeren natürlich die effektive Oberfläche, besonders wenn sie im Auflöseprozess herausfallen. Aber LÖSLICHER werden die Inhaltstoffe davon auch nicht.


----------



## AK74 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Danke Markus zurzeit keine frage mehr |kopfkrat 
Aber es kann sich ganz schnell endern:q


----------



## AK74 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

servus
was haltet ihr von diesem mix

capelin  35
griss    25
soja    12
laktalbumin  10
big c     10
robin red  7
beatin     1


----------



## Manni1980 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hi  		Andrej,

das Betain im Mix kannst weg lassen, da das meiste davon eh verkocht. Ich würde eher ein Extract wie Leberexttract oder Fischprotein nehmen.

Anstatt 10% Lactalbumin würde ich nur 5% davon nehmen und dazu noch 5% Acid Casein, dann hast du ein ausgewogenes Aminosäureprofil.

Die 25% Gries würde ich in 12.5% Reismehl und 12.5% Maisgries aufteilen.

Das Soja würde ich auf 7.5% kürzen und dafür 5% grobes Birdfood oder geröstetes Hanfmehl rein nehmen.

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## R14 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hi,
ich wollt mal anfangen boilies selber zu machen und hab allgemein mal nen paar Fragen:

Was hat es mit  bindenden, fettigen und anderen Zutaten auf sich?

Was sind solche Zutaten?

Schon ma danke für die Antworten:m


----------



## AK74 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Servus 
Markus Acid Kasein macht boilies härter und das will ich nicht
Versuche boilies zu machen die gut arbeiten ( lasse ungerne rute 10 stunden im wasser ohne nach zu gucken )
Mit beatin hast du wahrscheinlich recht, hast du probiert es ins wasser zu schmeißen in dem du kochst?

Eigentlich wollte ich günstige boilies machen mit zutaten aus dem suppermarkt andererseits ist mir wichtig dass ich kein schrott ins wasser werfe.


----------



## Manni1980 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hi,

du kannst anstatt das Acid Casein auch Calcium oder Natrium Casein nehmen, die sind löslich.

Aber du kannst auch gute Mixe ohne teure Milchproteine machen.

Hier ein kleiner Mix-Vorschlag:

30%     Capelin
10%     Sojamehl vollfett
12,5%  Maisgriess
12,5%  Reismehl
20%     Birdfood oder Birdfood Spice
5%       Robin Red
10%     Big C

34,4%  Protein
35,8%  Kohlenhydrahte
9,60%  Fett

Wäre ein sehr ausgewogener Mix mit gutem Geschmack. Wenn du mehr Löslichkeit möchtest kannst du probieren das Sojamhel auf 7,5% zu verringern und dafür das Big C auf 12,5% zu erhöhen.

Das Betain kannst du vor dem eingefrieren in den Gefrierbeutel tun, wenn die Boilies dann auftauen saugen sie sich mit dem Betain voll.

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## Klo (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hi,
was haltet ihr von dem Mix:

 30%  Birdfood
 10%  Hanfmehl
 30%  Weizengrieß
 20%  Maismehl
 10%  Milchpulver

oder von diesem:

 40%  Fischmehl
 30%  Weizengrieß
 20%  Maismehl
 10%  Milchpulver


----------



## falter78 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Servus,

habe mich entschlossen, den Druck auf so ein paar unfangbare Schwergewichte in unserem Vereinsgewässer in diesem Jahr zu erhöhen. Da die Biester bisher auf nix herkömmliches wie Mais, Teig, Pellets und gekaufte Boilies reingefallen sind, wollte ich mich mal ranmachen, ein paar Boilies herzustellen.

Habe schon viel in euren Beiträgen und auf der M & M Page gestöbert, aber zwei drei Fragen ergeben sich mir noch:

1. wie lange sind die Zutaten wie Robin Red und Big C, die ja eher niedriger dosiert sind, nach dem Öffnen ohne Verarbeiten haltbar?

2. bei den Aromen und Aminobeigaben, die ja flüssig sind, dürfte es mit der Haltbarkeit ja kein Problem sein nehme ich an, da sie vermutlich in wiederverschließbaren Flaschen geliefert werden. Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege

3. wieviele Boilies bekomme ich ca aus 1 kg Mix?

Habe an folgende Mischung gedacht:

30 % Rotbarschmehl
10 % Sojamehl vollfett
10 % Hartweizengriess
15 % Maismehl
20 % Birdfood Yellow
5 % Robin Red
10 % Big C
dazu Betain und Erdnussaroma

4. sind Boiliespritze und Boilieroller bei dieser Mischung zwingend erforderlich oder bekomme ich die Wurst und anschließend die Kugeln auch mit der Hand hin?

5. was bedeutet das Schüttgewicht bei den Inhaltsstoffen?

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## AK74 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

servus falter
also big c ist ca. 1jahr haltbar
auf 1kg mix ca. 1,3kg boilies


----------



## falter78 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

falsch verstanden, nicht die kg Zahl, die Stückzahl, damit ich weiß, ob ich einen neuen Gefrierschrank brauche


----------



## AK74 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

von1 bis 10000000000000000.......|kopfkrat  ist alles möglich:m


----------



## falter78 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

willst du mich veräppeln, ich will wissen, wie viele Boilies ich in etwa aus 1 kg Fertigmix erhalte. Ich kann auch fragen, wie schwer so ein fertiger gerollter Boilie in etwa ist, dann kann ich es hochrechnen... Wenn du es nicht weisst, brauchst du auch nicht zu antworten.

Setze bei meinen Fragen eher auf Pilkman und Manni, da die mir hier die meiste Erfahrung haben nach dem was ich bisher gelesen habe, was aber nicht heisst, dass andere Erfahrene nicht antworten sollen

Am wichtigsten ist mir vor allem die Haltbarkeit der teuren Zutaten, die in kleineren Mengen beigefügt werden (wie Robin Red). Weil was nützt es mir, wenn ich 5 % von dem Zeug beifüge, es aber im nicht verarbeiteten Zustand nach einem Monat den Geist aufgibt. Dann kann ich meine Bestellmengen danach richten.


----------



## Gloin (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Also was ak glaub ich sagen wollte,(er möge mich korrigieren,wenn ich falsch liege)ist, dass man nicht pauschal von einer bestimmten Boiliemenge sprechen kann, da diese ja logischerweise von dem Durchmesser deiner Murmeln abhängt.
Du müsstest schon vorher wissen, wie groß du die machst und dann kannste ja hochrechnen 

ps: ich war so frei einfach mal zu antworten, auch wenn ich weder pilkman noch manni heiße. :m


----------



## Luigi 01 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Bleib doch locker:g 



Auf 1 Kilo Mix abgerollt 20mm um die 200 Kugeln! + /-#c 

Lieg auch immer ein bischen am MIX!


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Da gebe ich meinem Vorredner recht. Weiterhin ist das Volumen von einem Kg Boilies unterschiedlich. Ich habe mir nie die Mühe gemacht und die Boilies gezählt. Wenn du eine grobe Vorstellung haben möchtest, wie ein Kilo Boilies aussieht, dann guck dir doch im Angelladen einen Kilobeutel an. Wozu möchtest du über haupt die Stückzahl wissen?


----------



## falter78 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

danke für die Antworten, die helfen mir auch weiter.

Aber jetzt noch mal zu den anderen Fragen:

1. wie lange sind die Zutaten wie Robin Red und Big C, die ja eher niedriger dosiert sind, nach dem Öffnen ohne Verarbeiten haltbar?

2. bei den Aromen und Aminobeigaben, die ja flüssig sind, dürfte es mit der Haltbarkeit ja kein Problem sein nehme ich an, da sie vermutlich in wiederverschließbaren Flaschen geliefert werden. Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege

4. sind Boiliespritze und Boilieroller zwingend erforderlich oder bekomme ich die Wurst und anschließend die Kugeln auch mit der Hand hin?

5. was bedeutet das Schüttgewicht bei den Inhaltsstoffen?


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

1. Je nach Lagerung, maxiaml ein Jahr.
2. Nicht unbegrenzt, aber schon lange haltbar. (Brauch man das Zeug überhaupt?) |kopfkrat
4. man kann auch wie Oma Klopse rollen. Ist aber eine ordentliche Arbeit!
5. Das Schüttgewicht gibt das Gewicht pro Liter an.


----------



## AK74 (22. März 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Servus
 Ich überlege mir statt 10 Eier pro kg. mix nur 5 zunehmen  und rest mit Wasser ausgleichen denke es wird besser rollbahr und die boilies werden löslicher. Was haltet ihr da von?


----------



## wolf (22. März 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Moin Kalashnikov,

nein, soviel Wasser ist keine besonders gute Idee, sondern gerät zu einer äußerst schmierigen, klebrigen Matsche.

Gruß


----------



## Stefan22 (23. März 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hallo 


Die Fertigmixe von Pro Line kann ich bestens empfehlen .

Da brauchst du auch nur 5-6 Eiere pro Kilo nehmen . Und das beste ist das diese Knödel fangen . Mehr Info auf der Hersteller seite http://www.proline-products.nl/ , oder auf www.carp-tackle-sg.de


----------



## BeSt_anGleR (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hi @ all

Ich würde mal zu gerne irgendwelche Fruchboilies machen ob Banane oder Erdbeere könnte mit jemand mal ein Rezept geben das ich sie genau so hinbekomme das sie gelb und rot oder so sind weil immer wenn ich welche mache die sind dann Braun
Danke schonmal 
Mfg
  Passy


----------



## BeSt_anGleR (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hi @ all

Ich würde mal zu gerne irgendwelche Fruchboilies machen ob Banane oder Erdbeere könnte mit jemand mal ein Rezept geben das ich sie genau so hinbekomme das sie gelb und rot oder so sind weil immer wenn ich welche mache die sind dann Braun
Danke schonmal 
Mfg
Passy:vik:


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Fertigboilies sind nur eingefärbt, weil der Angler erwartet, das Erdbeerboilie rot usw. sind. Dem karpfen ist das egal. Deshalb kannst du dir das Färben sparen. Lebensmittelfarben gibt es aber im Supermarkt in der Backabteilung.


----------



## Fischers Lumpi (18. März 2008)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

hallo an alle,

ich wollt nur mal wissen was laktalbumin, Robin Red, Casein, ei-allbumin, Flavour und das ganze zeugs ist 

wäre über eine Antwort sehr erfreut


ganz lieben gruß

Fischers Lumpi


----------



## fantazia (18. März 2008)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*



Fischers Lumpi schrieb:


> hallo an alle,
> 
> ich wollt nur mal wissen was laktalbumin, Robin Red, Casein, ei-allbumin, Flavour und das ganze zeugs ist
> 
> ...


Dann geb die Sachen mal bei google ein.Dann weisst du was es ist.


----------



## Virous (18. März 2008)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Laktalbumin ist nichts anderes wie Milcheiweiß und Eialbumin wohl ein Eiweiß gewonnen aus den Eiern... denk ich mal 
Casein ist ein Milchprotein, das z.B überwiegend in Käse usw. vorkommt  Durch das Casein wird dein Käse hart...
Flavour ist nichts anderes wie eine Flüssigkeit die deinem Futter, Köder oder Boilies einen intensiven Geruch/Geschmack geben soll. Gibts in unzähligen Richtungen von noch viel mehr Herstellern...


----------



## Trout killer (18. März 2008)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

Hi,
Hat von euch einer mal den Blb Monkey shit mix zu dieser Jahreszeit und Wetterverhältnisen getestet ??
Wäre Dankbar für Antwort

Gruß Trout Killer


----------



## Angler25 (18. März 2008)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*



AK74 schrieb:


> es geht mir darum ich will verstehen was ich zusammenmixe
> 
> Danke für die Antworten.


 

Knoblauch Boilies (Karpfenköder) selbst gemacht!

Zutaten:
500g Weizengrieß
300g Sojamehl oder Speisestärke
200g Maismehl (Polenta)
300g Milchpulver oder Milchflocken (Babynahrung)
2 Päckchen Puddingpulver (Vanille)
2 Fläschchen Back-Aroma (Vanille)
2 Esslöffel Pflanzenöl
4 Teelöffel Salz
2 Teelöffel Backpulver
10 rohe Eier
4 Zehen Knoblauch

Vorwort:

Aus den obenstehenden Zutaten könnt ihr euch einen ganzen Eimer voller Boilies kochen, genauer gesagt etwa 500 Stück! Damit könnt ihr über mehrere Wochen hinweg anfüttern und fischen. Die Zutaten, die du dafür benötigst, sind in jedem Supermarkt zu bekommen und gar nicht teuer.

Zubereitung:

Zuerst werden die trockenen Zutaten in einer großen Schüssel gründlich vermischt. Dann nehmt ihr euch eine zweite Schüssel, in der ihr die Eier, das Öl und das Back-Aroma miteinander verquirlt. Anschließend gebt ihr diese Mischung zu den trockenen Zutaten und rührt alles ordentlich mit einem Kochlöffel durch.. Wenn der Teig dann immer zäher wird, knetet ihr ihn von Hand kräftig durch, bis er sich „glatt“ anfühlt.Und etwas Wasser dazugeben, sonst wird er zu bröselig. Das kann ungefähr zehn Minuten dauern. Den fertigen Klumpen lasst ihr dann für etwa ein bis zwei Stunden ruhen.
Die meisten von euch werden wohl keinen speziellen Boilie-Roller besitzen (ich zumindest nicht), es geht aber auch ohne.
Aus dem Teig werden zuerst gleichmäßig dicke (ca. 2 cm.) Würste gerollt, die anschließend in kleine Stücke (1-2 cm.) geschnitten werden. Diese könnt ihr dann zwischen den Händen in kleine Kugeln rollen. Achtet darauf, dass die Kugeln möglichst gleich groß sind – ein Durchmesser von etwa 1,5 bis 2 cm ist genau richtig. Wenn ihr die Boilies am „Haar“ (Boilie-Montage) fischen wollt, ist es sinnvoll, die fertig gerollten Kugeln vor dem Kochen mit einem Zahnstocher o.ä. zu durchstechen, damit ihr sie später besser auf das Vorfach ziehen könnt. Damit die Kugel nicht zusammenkleben, legt ihr sie am besten auf Zeitungspapier.
Der nächste Schritt ist besonders wichtig – und verrät, woher die Kugeln ihren Namen haben. Das Wort „Boilie“ stammt aus dem Englischen und heißt so viel wie „gekocht“ („boiled"). Das bedeutet also, dass ihr die Kugeln erst kochen müsst, ehe sieh sich Boilies nennen dürfen.
Dafür gebt ihr die Kugeln in einen großen Topf mit kochendem Wasser. Nach etwa einer Minute kommen die Boilies an die Wasseroberfläche, allerdings müsst ihr sie dann noch zwei Minuten kochen lassen. Erst dann werden sie mit einem Sieblöffel abgeschöpft und für 12 bis 24 Stunden zum Trocknen auf Zeitungspapier gelegt. Die Boilies sind dann noch relativ weich, aber schon hart genug, um mit ihnen zu fischen. Damit sie so bleiben, verpackt ihr sie nach etwa fünf Stunden (luftdicht) in einem Plastikbeutel. Wollt ihr lieber härtere Boilies, braucht ihr nur die Trocknungszeit zu verlängern.
Die fertigen Boilies solltet ihr schnell verbrauchen, also spätestens nach drei bis vier Tagen. Wenn ihr sie länger lagern wollt, könnt ihr sie (z.B. in 100-Gramm-Portionen) einfach einfrieren. Ist doch gar nicht so schwer, oder?:vik:

Nachwort:

Außer dieser Variante gibt es natürlich auch noch andere Rezepte, wie zum 

Beispiel:

-Fischmix
-Birdfoodmix
-Tutti-Frutti, u.v.a 

Doch die gerade von mir erklärte, ist meiner Meinung nach die einfachste und günstigste Art Boilies herzustellen.


----------



## Fischers Lumpi (18. März 2008)

*AW: schon wieder eine boilie frage*

wow sowas nennt man doch mal gut, genau und verständlich erklärt.

die mühe hat sich gelohnt  :m:vik:#r


----------

